

Guardian Chief: UK Had Newspaper Disks Destroyed - blhack
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/guardian-chief-uk-spies-shredded-newsroom-disks-20005726

======
devindotcom
Just read the original:

[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/19/david-m...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/19/david-
miranda-schedule7-danger-reporters)

He had the drives destroyed after noting to the Whitehall guys that it would
do nothing: "a peculiarly pointless piece of symbolism that understood nothing
about the digital age."

~~~
youngtaff
It was probably a compromise after the spooks asked for the disks to be handed
over.

Destroying them doesn't prevent the data from being in other places but it
prevents that copy of the data from getting into other peoples hands e.g. what
happens if those laptops get stolen?

